#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  > آموزشی: ترفند : سرچ کردن و دانلود سریع فایل در گوگل

## hanirayan

*با سلام خدمت همه دوستان

با این ترفند شما می میتوانید لینک مستقیم مربوط به فایل مورد نظر (نرم افزار , عکس , کلیپ , موزیک و....... ) را خیلی راحت در گوگل داشته باشید و دیگر احتیاج نیست سایتهای مختلف را برای دانلود سرچ کنید 

فقط کافیست در گوگل بنویسید*




دارای محتوای پنهان




موفق باشید

----------

*0640281737*,*1212ali*,*17mousavi*,*3eyyed*,*3r4n*,*@mahmoud*,*A R A S H*,*a.sadatnia*,*a1325*,*a1363li*,*abady*,*abas2011*,*abbas.r*,*abbasbehest*,*abbasian*,*abdolak*,*abinttco*,*ad1479*,*ADALAT*,*afshin2055*,*aghajoon-2*,*ahad9828*,*ahkh_72*,*aisam*,*ajabovo*,*ajan*,*akbar_rassam*,*alek*,*ali8889*,*alireza47*,*alireza85*,*alizadeh21*,*ali_3381*,*ali_chini*,*ali_soltani*,*amen*,*amirgoogle*,*amirhashm1*,*amirmorady*,*amshirazy*,*anti114*,*aramis*,*arash&l*,*arash_hot*,*arstan*,*Arty.mp*,*aryan*,*arystem*,*atinegar*,*atorpat*,*ayoub m*,*aziz jafari*,*azzaa*,*babakxz*,*BAGHERI*43*,*bahram7*,*bahrooz.pana*,*bamsi*,*BEHROOZJAN*,*behsafi*,*bh06*,*bijanbijan*,*Boomrang32*,*brutalfast*,*c12au6*,*cheginifeet*,*comrayeh*,*darabi81*,*DARBEDARMOHSEN*,*darkrose*,*darush goor*,*davoodxp*,*DeadLesS*,*delgir*,*delta0*,*derikvand*,*disneep*,*drmohsen007*,*ehsan4952*,*ehsan@eiman*,*ehsanh2020*,*Ehsani1234*,*ehsan_amigo*,*ehsan_ers*,*enzomartini*,*Erf omid*,*estqlale*,*F.parh*,*f4rshad*,*farhadAsgar*,*farhadghader*,*farhadi-1*,*farzad-65*,*farzad.*,*farzad120*,*farzad55*,*farzad_yousefi*,*ferytiger*,*fkh52000*,*forud*,*frh*,*gamer1*,*gasemi.m100*,*ghmb*,*gholipalang*,*ghoshiry*,*gigasoft*,*H459*,*hamed-haro*,*hamed130*,*hami.52*,*Hamid5566*,*hamid9800*,*hamidahmadi*,*hamidbabaei*,*hamid_bassani*,*hamid_nadery*,*hamiiid62*,*Hamzeh 49*,*hasan eslami*,*hassan81*,*hatef1347*,*HBAVM*,*hedare*,*hena*,*hirkan58*,*hivagreen*,*hosein200*,*hosein41*,*hosein446*,*hosin.*,*hosseindds*,*imanfc*,*irna441*,*ispereh*,*ITE-1983*,*jalil6761*,*jamalifashi*,*javad35*,*javamobira*,*javcity*,*jf1.23*,*JVC_ATX*,*karimkhani*,*kavoos2*,*kh.a*,*kharad*,*kinglet*,*kiumarth*,*kiyanmz*,*kuroshzxc*,*lasl*,*lolohacko*,*los.karim*,*love_rap*,*m0h3en*,*ma1369*,*madarshab*,*mahdi122*,*mahdi_gholam*,*mahmod31*,*MAHYAR1991*,*MajiDAmieE*,*majidm4030*,*MAJIDPDPDN*,*man007*,*mani6*,*manshor*,*mansour21818*,*maryam_sh*,*masoud_n*,*Masoud_Y*,*matinc*,*mavaramat*,*mehdifull*,*mehdisinasgh*,*mehraaan1374*,*mehran139*,*mehran76gh*,*mehrdad2nd2*,*metozak*,*mh2kh*,*Milad Tavana*,*milad_tm*,*Missionmedia*,*mjtb_sar*,*modabberi*,*mohamad41*,*mohamadmahan*,*mohammad4410*,*mohammadhadi*,*Mohammadr10*,*mohasalman*,*MOHSEN&A*,*mohsen++*,*mohsenms64*,*mohssen*,*mojtaba_0044*,*momeni.0123*,*mooripoldar*,*morteza k*,*mosafer63*,*Mousavi mm*,*mpazimi*,*mr-akhlaghi*,*mrsaffar*,*mr_faroogh*,*mvaseli*,*mvm49*,*mzm*,*nabiiran*,*naim.kh*,*nekanews*,*nemati6003*,*NICHICON*,*nima.latifi*,*nima52*,*norkhda*,*nozar007*,*NPTiak*,*number611*,*OMID.N.F*,*omid6564324*,*openbaz*,*ORJCMP*,*parand010*,*parsvero*,*patriot2*,*payam5373*,*pej_tap*,*peymanelec*,*poorya1990*,*power led*,*proman*,*Raeed2CB*,*ram-ram*,*ramin.rad11*,*rasha_rigit*,*rasoul2030*,*rayanekar*,*repair.pc*,*reyvantina*,*reza2243*,*reza6945*,*reza7862*,*reza90422107*,*rezababij*,*rezasum*,*rezaya2014*,*rezazn21*,*reza_476*,*REZA_RAJABI*,*robin1*,*ropshop*,*Rosta*,*rostamikola*,*rq1370*,*r_sal*,*sadadkish*,*saeed6489*,*saghi88*,*salman2581*,*samins2468*,*sardarshams*,*saroveh*,*scorpions566*,*sd121*,*sedahad*,*setam*,*setaregan1*,*setodeh*,*sga1*,*shahrammm*,*shams.iran*,*Sheflton*,*shkib2005*,*SkyCity*,*smahdypor*,*smiet*,*soheyl4tiger*,*soltan54*,*somen1*,*sonic2*,*ssff123*,*sulyman*,*sunboys*,*t.kadivar*,*tahaali9095*,*takhd*,*tamir2016*,*technician88*,*tekno*,*tiksystem*,*tofan_2050*,*Tohid764*,*Uranus7905*,*uranuse2*,*V.GHAEDY*,*V.K*,*vahid.azmi*,*V_Notebook09*,*washdel*,*xsanadzx*,*yaghob20*,*yasino*,*yets*,*yousefi*,*yx700*,*zamanzamani*,*zaz123*,*zeitoon1367*,*Zirnevis*,*zoofan*,*اصغر57*,*امیر حسین68*,*بهار من*,*تک رایان*,*جاویدان*,*جمال مرزبان*,*جمشيدا*,*حسین درویشی*,*خدمات سونی*,*رضارحیمی*,*سخمثغئشدهشد*,*سعید11*,*سیاوش222*,*شیدینگ مود*,*علی علی دادی*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*غزال*,*غفور*,*فاطمیه*,*فرهاد ریگی*,*محمدعلی مراد*,*مراسم*,*مسعود نصوحی*,*مهدي1355*,*مهدی چیت بند*,*مهران رمضانی*,*مهندس شهنوازی*,*همتا*,*ورداده*,*پویاسیستم*,*کیوانا*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mehrdad2nd2

بسیار ممنون

----------

*1212ali*,*amirmorady*,*BAGHERI*43*,*bahram7*,*hanirayan*,*غزال*

----------


## arstan

سلام
قبل از دانلود ( آهنگ صوتی ) از سایت باید اول ثبت نام کنیم که شماره کارت و ... میخواد که حساب ایران نمیشه . مگر اینکه حساب خارجی داشته باشیم . و نوشته فقط 7 روز رایگان است . 
سوالم اینکه . این ادرس که دادین . مختص یک سایت است یا اینکه موضوع مورد نظر را در کل گوگل که برای دانلود گذاشته نشان میده ؟ نکته دیگه اینکه نرم افزارش احتیاج به ثبت نام نداره ( نرم افزارهایی که من سرچ کردم ) ولی بروز نیست (ورژن های قدیمی ) رو گذاشته . اگه روش خاصی برای استفاده داره راهنمایی کنید .
با تشکر

----------

*amirmorady*,*hanirayan*,*غزال*

----------


## hanirayan

با سلام 

دوست عزیز این ترفند مربوط به یک سایت مخصوص نیست و توی کل گوگل سرچ میکند 

هیچ روش خاصی رو هم نمیخواد فقط شما باید نام فایلی رو که برای دانلود مینویسید درست باشد اگه حتی یک کلمه هم اشتباه تایپ کنید 

امکان داره لینک های مستقیم خیلی کمی براتون پیدا کنه ویا اصلا هیچ لینکی رو پیدا نکند

----------

*amirmorady*,*arstan*,*غزال*

----------


## A R A S H

*سلام
اگه بعد از اسم فايل يا آهنگ [parent directory] هم بنويسيد لينكهاي مستقيم رو نشون ميده دقيقا مثل همين كه تايپ شده همراه با علامت هاي [] بايد تايپ كنيد و بدون كلمه download مثلا براي دانلود گوگل كروم بايد [chrome [parent directory رو سرچ كنيد*

----------

*amirmorady*,*arstan*,*hanirayan*,*mehran76gh*,*غزال*

----------

